# Collars



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,

For those of you with adult cockapoos.. how many collars have you gone through? I've seen a collar that i like but it's rather expensive and may leave it until she has stopped growing. Are the adjustable collars any good?

Thanks
Victoria


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has had the same adjustable collar since we brought her home. 
I am thinking of possibly getting her a thicker one, but the one we bought her is still working just fine....it's pink argile and rather cute...lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I have about ten adjustable collars, 4 choke chains (they don't pull, there just for looks) one chain martingale and two prong collars. I've never had a collar break or have to be thrown away in all my three years of dog ownership. I do have to burn any loose threads every six months or so for my favorite (used often) collars to keep them in proper shape, but that's it. 

Neck size stayed the same from about 6 months tell adulthood for my two, you should quiz your breeder for her parents neck sizes, you're pup might be be at her adult size already.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought a puppy collar for Dylan when I got him and he still wears it with no problem and no signs of wear. I just let it out every now and then.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls all have a black halfcheck that they were 24/7(thy have all had theas collars since they were pups) with a flat ID tag, and dangling one and a tag saying they are chipped, the then have their pinch/prong collar that they wair for walking. then they have a flat nylon buckle collar that is for their bandannas. 

i have 2 diamantie collats but they are a waste as they are hidden by their coat, i also have 2 breast cancer collars but i dont realy like them they dont look nice on them i prfer their bresat cancer bandannas. 


dont think i have ever had a collar brake realy need to put their half checks in for a wash as Echos neck is looking dirty.

oh we do have a puppy collar and bandanna that i think every one of out girls have worn.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> they then have their pinch/prong collar that they wair for walking.


I hadn't heard of a prong collar so looked it up and found this description

"A dog training prong collar is made of interlocking metal links. Each link has two prongs that protrude inwards. When the collar is placed over the dog’s head, the prongs sit against his neck. When the animal performs an incorrect action or pulls when being walked, the trainer corrects the behavior by tugging on the leash, which in turn causes the prong collar to tighten and pinch together the dog’s flesh."

Ouch - Is that what you use on your girls???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yes it is, its easier to show in person rather than exspalin online, it basickly mimics the moths giving a correction. thay will all walk perfectly on their own without it, but it gives me an extra edge when i have all 4 in a big crowd. just before we got Delta i was able to walk with the collers on them but with the lead attached to their half check but lol the exitment of a new pup set them back. yesterday i had all 4 on their half checks on the way home. 

a uk youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1-E5e8rqTU most vidios are from the USA

thay dont look nice i dont denie that, but i know many people who were on the verge of gining up their do untill they tired theas collars. 
Gypsy doesnt need her anymnore unless my mum is around then she will pull constently. she hated the head collars and would just shut down on me not wanting to move, and she wouldnt come near me when it was walk time to put it on. where as with the pinch/prong they come running, lol before we got Echo, Inca used to present her neck to me so i could put it on, like stretch her neck out and look at me with her tail wagging as if to saw well come on then get it on and lets go. 


any videos of my girls you have seen you can almost guarentee they have them on. the isea is the dog correct its self, their is no need to the big yanks people give on flact collars or check chanes, it is generaly a light check as a reminder. 

if you have a dog that lunges you let them lunge into the collar, normaly after once or twice they wont do it agian.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Mandy-

Quoting a small part from here: http://flyingdogpress.com/content/view/53/97/ (GREAT read on prong collars!)


> To understand how the prong collar (or any collar) works as a stimulus, you must first understand how the dog learns. Briefly, the dog learns when the advantages and disadvantages of his actions are spelled out in black and white. When the choice between advantage and disadvantage is clearly defined, the dog is able to make his decision without stress or confusion.
> 
> The prong collar, or any other properly applied stimulus, allows the dog a clear choice. All collars work by creating unpleasantness for the dog---the collar tightens, which the dog dislikes, and therefore he is motivated to act in such a fashion that the collar does not tighten. Depending on the dog, unpleasantness (the collar tightening) sufficient to motivate him may be nothing more than the pressure of a flat buckle collar. Just as some people react dramatically when they stub their toe, and others with just a whimper, dogs, too, display a wide range of tolerance to physical stimuli.


I started using a prong on 'Lo when she was pretty young, too young by some peoples standards. But the problem was, when she was revved her tolerance to physical stimuli was huge. No matter how many light pops, angry words or pokes would work to distract her for more then a second. If I tried clickers and treats she's lock unto me, but only for long enough to eat the treat then she was back on the end of her leash. I know the way it's supposed to be done would of been for me to go farther away and slowly go closer keeping her below threshold, and now I do if I can. But she was a nut as a pup (I love it now, but I wasn't ready for such a high drive dog two years ago) and I was new to dogs (2/3 year with lazy D) and it was the best method for me. She would pull, and it would hurt her a little (a _little_ bit, I can't stress this enough, no wounds, no red sores, no screaming, just a tightness) so she would pull less, plain and simply. It would also turn her brain on more, and I was able to get through to her. Now at two years old, I can take her to shows and events on a martingale and keep her in check with my words and treats.

Choke chains are the real evil ones: http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/LA/hawgood1.htm
They can be down right fatal is used wrong, where as a prong if popped lightly or letting the dog self correct can't cause the same kind of damage.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, and the prong collar doesn't work like this


> which in turn causes the prong collar to tighten and pinch together the dog’s flesh.


 instead each individual blunt prong is drawn tighter to the dogs skin when they pull. If it's really bunching and pinching together the skin, the collar isn't high enough on the neck. If it's properly sized it'll stay stretched out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The prong collar in the video is different than some....some don't have that quick releasing, like the old school choke collars that could have issues loosening.

I just use a regular buckle collar with lady.....she is good at heal and usually is easy to walk.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for your info guys. Interesting reading about the choke collars, i don't think i'll be using one though. Think i might get her (when i get her!) a cheapy adjustable one for puppyhood and a proper more expensive one for when she's stopped growing.

Still trying to decide on a normal lead or a flexi lead. What are your thoughts?

Oooh i am soo excited, i can hardly contain myself. Puppies due in a couple of weeks, it's dragging sooooo much!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Normal lead is important for the majority of the time...I only use a flexi lead if taking her for a run when I don't want her going off too far. but for training and everything else, like normal walks and learning heal. A normal lead is the way to go


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a flexi lead and have never used it - I find that there's never a right time for it. Either I need Rosie to be close to me or, if I don't, she wants to run free!!!!

I've just changed her puppy collar (pink leather) to a fabric collar that seemed more comfortable.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a inexpensive nylon, clip on collar (Rogz) which is comfy and can be washed if it gets grubby. A plain nylon lead. A 5m flexi for when I walk across the fields but need to keep her fairly close (kids on horses, lambs in fields etc.). A head collar for when I need her to heel or when she is getting too excitable (fetes, outdoor events etc.). She does the majority of her walks off lead with me.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are planning on letting her off-lead for walks, another thing I found helpful was a 30 foot training line. The first few walks I put Dylan on that and just held the end so he had the illusion of being off-lead and I could observe how far he would move from me and how good his recall was. It was only a week before I could see that he was safe to allow off-lead altogether. You can also just let the line drag behind them and it makes it easy to catch them if there is a problem.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Still trying to decide on a normal lead or a flexi lead. What are your thoughts?


I don't like flexi leashes. Main reason, they teach dogs to pull. After all, your dog get's more room out if the leash by pulling, so it sends a very clear signal pull=go forward. Also, there dangerous if used wrongly, and most of the time they are. http://www.thatmutt.com/2008/08/18/10-reasons-not-to-buy-a-flexi-leash/ http://www.dogwise.com/forums/messageview.cfm?catid=9&threadid=2668 I think if you can teach your dog the difference between flexi and not flexi (aka, when you can pull) and not use it in crowded places, then it's fine. But so many don't and get others (sometimes badly) hurt because of it.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Think i'll definitely be getting a normal lead! Thanks guys xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> I think if you can teach your dog the difference between flexi and not flexi (aka, when you can pull) and not use it in crowded places, then it's fine.


If you can teach them the difference like Enneirda suggests both work fine and agree that a flexi is only really used in open spaces to keep them safe - I use mine with Flo if we are in an area where we might come across children on horses, if there is livestock in fields with fencing she could slip through or if I see a dog in the distance that I know isn't safe or appears not be under control as she will still run rather enthusiastically up to any other dogs.

Flo has learnt the difference between lead, flexi and off-lead.

If she is on a fixed lead she walks by my side on a slack lead and I taught her that when I make a click with my tongue it means walk close.

When I put on a flexi she is given the command 'go on'. She knows how long the flexi is so will drop behind or trot ahead but never go to the end of the line and never jerk herself. She also never runs full speed on the flexi. It's important to mark the change from lead to flexi and I always ask her to sit and wait between taking a lead off and putting on the flexi so she knows there will be a difference and doesn't get confused.

When the flexi or lead comes off (again sitting for change) then she is given the command 'OK'. Then she runs like a greyhound out of the gates!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mables only had one collar ... Wilfs had loads just cos i like buying them... but have nt seen any recently that I like... where have you seen your nice one ?


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the quido petz ones like this one

http://www.quidopetz.com/images/collars/owls puppy.jpg 

but the one i like for her when she's grown is this one

http://www.swankypetsboutique.com/l...e-suede-leather-dog-collar-red-146-62-276.php

My little pup will be a rock chick just like her mum!

I also like this set but can't get it in UK i don't think

http://www.26barsandaband.com/products/Paul-Frank-Skurvy-Dog-Collar.html xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! HAHAH so cute!!! a rocking cockapoo for sure!!! 
Paul frank hunh.....Is that stuff american...i always thought it was a UK brand


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Are you planning on leaving her shaggy or doing up a cool do??


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shaggy definitely! Lots of grooming to come my way i think 

Yeah, i thought Paul Frank was english but can only find the collar and lead set on US websites  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ilike the first one ... I feel like I ve seen some with skull and crossbones on somewhere byt cant remember where.. if i see any will let you know x


----------

